# Spirit: Stallion of the Cimarron Blu-ray combo pack on May 13th, 2014



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

A SPECTACULAR TALE ABOUT DISCOVERING THE TRUE HERO INSIDE OF YOU



SPIRIT: STALLION OF THE CIMARRON
BLU-RAY™ COMBO PACK



Street Date: May 13, 2014


Description: Join Spirit, a wild young mustang, as he sets out on an action-packed quest against impossible odds to regain his freedom and save his homeland. In his courageous and thrilling journey across the majestic wilderness of the American frontier, Spirit forms a remarkable friendship with a young Lakota brave, outwits a relentless squadron of soldiers, and falls for a beautiful paint mare named Rain. 

Nominated for the Best Animated Feature Academy Award® in 2002 and featuring the voices of Matt Damon and James Cromwell, SPIRIT: STALLION OF THE CIMARRON boasts glorious traditional animation and a soaring, adventure-filled story that’s perfect for the entire family.



Blu-ray Combo: Experience this legendary tale in brilliant high definition for the first time ever! The Blu-ray + DVD pack includes filmmaker commentary, a drawing tutorial, and multiple behind-the-scenes featurettes.



U.S. Rating: G



Canadian Rating: G



Runtime: 83 minutes



SRP: $19.99 U.S.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike - do you know if any remastering was done?


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

at the moment I don't have any other indications and from the chatter on other forums no one knows anything yet, besides the announcement


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Up early I see!

Thanks - really liked this movie and would love to add it to the collection, but that old video transfer can be very off putting.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Up early I see!
> 
> Thanks - really liked this movie and would love to add it to the collection, but that old video transfer can be very off putting.


I know there was a remastering done for digital downloads done a few years ago, so hopefully they'll be using that master instead of the old edge enhanced DVD master. 


lol, and yes, up late for sure. I went over to my buddies to celebrate my birthday and their HOA towed my car so I'm waiting a few more hours till the office opens up so I can find out WHERE they towed it so I can get it back (he has one of those uber strict HOA's where little old ladies walk around with clip boards trying to find things to report)


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> I know there was a remastering done for digital downloads done a few years ago, so hopefully they'll be using that master instead of the old edge enhanced DVD master.
> 
> 
> lol, and yes, up late for sure. I went over to my buddies to celebrate my birthday and their HOA towed my car so I'm waiting a few more hours till the office opens up so I can find out WHERE they towed it so I can get it back (he has one of those uber strict HOA's where little old ladies walk around with clip boards trying to find things to report)


Ugh - hate it when they do that. I remember once parking in a spot that they towed starting at 3pm. I was a bit late, and when I got there at 3:15, my car was gone.

Funny thing was - they towed and dropped it in another no parking zone....:dumbcrazy:


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Ugh - hate it when they do that. I remember once parking in a spot that they towed starting at 3pm. I was a bit late, and when I got there at 3:15, my car was gone.
> 
> Funny thing was - they towed and dropped it in another no parking zone....:dumbcrazy:


yeah, crazy stuff. I'm just not looking forward to paying a towing fee etc ... not a happy end to a birthday


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

On a different note - Happy Birthday!


----------



## sdurani (Oct 28, 2010)

Saw this movie on the big screen when it first came out. Really enjoyed it. 

Only thing that looked kinda weird was that they put eyebrows on horses to make them more expressive. Guess it made it easier for the animators to convey emotion.


----------

